# Masdevallia Rein Sun 'Pyrgos'



## Bolero (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi,

This was awarded on Tuesday night........79.9 point HCC.

I named it Pyrgos which is a town in the south of Greece where my wife was born.

It's a pretty nice flower, maybe an AM next time.

For an indication of size the flower is 15cm long and 4cm wide which is a good size flowering for this hybrid.

My 5th award, very exciting!!!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 17, 2011)

Very nice red.


----------



## Marc (Jun 17, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 17, 2011)

I wasn't familiar with that variety so had to look it up. It's a fairly complex hybrid for a Masd, considering that there was no work done with them for about 70 years. 

Congrats on the HCC. I reckon it was worth 2-3 points more, personally. The form and colour are excellent.


----------



## Bolero (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! Well maybe next time I can get a point or two more.

This one was registered in Australia by Mt Beenak Orchids in 2004. So it's a fairly new hybrid. 

Sun Dancer x Rein Wine


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 17, 2011)

CONGRATS!!! :clap::clap:
It's a beauty!:drool::drool:


----------



## Heather (Jun 17, 2011)

Congratulations, you are racking up those awards!


----------



## Hera (Jun 17, 2011)

Now that's a masdevallia to be proud of.


----------



## fbrem (Jun 17, 2011)

that's got to be even more impressive in person, it's beautiful


----------



## carrilloenglish (Jun 17, 2011)

Stunning flower worthy of its AM.


----------



## paphreek (Jun 17, 2011)

Congratulations! Well grown, beautiful flower!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 17, 2011)

Excellent colour!!! Congrats for the award.. :clap:


----------



## John M (Jun 17, 2011)

Beautiful! Congratulations! So, in the Australian award system, they don't round out the numbers? In the AOS system, a 79.9 HCC would be rounded up to 80.0 and you'd have gotten an AM. I think it's worth an AM.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## hchan (Jun 17, 2011)

That looks wonderful! I'm not even going to try Masdies now that I've moved over to Los Angeles...


----------



## Bolero (Jun 17, 2011)

fbrem said:


> that's got to be even more impressive in person, it's beautiful



It is stunning in colour in person. Catches everyones attention.


----------



## Bolero (Jun 17, 2011)

John M said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations! So, in the Australian award system, they don't round out the numbers? In the AOS system, a 79.9 HCC would be rounded up to 80.0 and you've have gotten an AM. I think it's worth an AM.



No the numbers are quite strict in that regard. It has to average 80 to get 80.......I prefer your system now you've told me that......lol.


----------



## koshki (Jun 17, 2011)

Congratulations, Big D! Gorgeous masdie, as always!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks like a perfect flower. Congratulations!


----------



## Howzat (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulation Darren. Beautiful Masdevallia.


----------



## emydura (Jun 18, 2011)

Bolero said:


> No the numbers are quite strict in that regard. It has to average 80 to get 80.......I prefer your system now you've told me that......lol.



Congratulations Darren. I'm not a real fan of Masdevallia's normally but that is a beauty. So is the 79.9 score just pure chance or do you think the general acceptance amongst the judges was that this was a HCC quality plant? When you get a score like that is there room for the judges to manouevre if it is felt it is deserved of an AM award? 

David


----------



## Bolero (Jun 18, 2011)

emydura said:


> Congratulations Darren. I'm not a real fan of Masdevallia's normally but that is a beauty. So is the 79.9 score just pure chance or do you think the general acceptance amongst the judges was that this was a HCC quality plant? When you get a score like that is there room for the judges to manouevre if it is felt it is deserved of an AM award?
> 
> David



Hi David,

I think there is room to manouevre but the deciding vote came at the end by a senior judge who went with that score. He gave it 77 which magically ended up being 79.9 - if he had given it 78 it would have made it over the line. I think this happened on purpose.

Out of the 6 judges who were rating for awards 1 gave it no award (the other 5 mostly gave it an AM) and I think that person had more influence verbally than should have been appropriate.


----------



## Howzat (Jun 18, 2011)

If the one judge who did not give an award say 74 points, (that is 5% below the final points), that person can be asked to reconsider his tally, if he refused then his point should have been eliminated, and a new count should be done. If that is the case then you should have passed the 80 points mark. The senior judge who gave 77 is well inside the 5%, so he can keep his point. But the other thing is I am sure that we are rounding up the points to 75 or 80.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 18, 2011)

Bolero said:


> No the numbers are quite strict in that regard. It has to average 80 to get 80.......I prefer your system now you've told me that......lol.


 
I agree! Your bloom definitely deserves it.


----------



## labskaus (Jun 23, 2011)

Bolero said:


> Hi David,
> 
> I think there is room to manouevre but the deciding vote came at the end by a senior judge who went with that score. He gave it 77 which magically ended up being 79.9 - if he had given it 78 it would have made it over the line. I think this happened on purpose.
> 
> Out of the 6 judges who were rating for awards 1 gave it no award (the other 5 mostly gave it an AM) and I think that person had more influence verbally than should have been appropriate.



One advantage in our system in that respect is the quiet voting: no discussion prior to voting. This system may have other disadvantages, of course, like the lack of discussion :wink:
The chair can pull a "joker" vote to take influence if he thinks a result is not appropiate (too low).

Your plant is excellent and looks AM quality from here. Congrats to the award, anyway, and better luck next time!


----------

